# Grandparents and a Lifetime of Obesity



## TallFatSue (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are some recent BBC News reports I've known all long. 

Saturday, 13 February 2010: Obesity 'often set before age of two'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8512102.stm


> The "tipping point" that sets children on the way to a lifetime of obesity often occurs before the age of two, say US researchers.



Yep, by the time I was 2 years old both my grandmothers were already spoiling me royally rotten with all their Old World goodies. Naturally I encouraged them as much as possible. :eat2:

Monday, 15 February 2010: Grandparents who care for children 'boost obesity risk'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8513112.stm


> Young children who are regularly looked after by their grandparents have an increased risk of being overweight, an extensive British study has suggested.



Half a century later, I'm a living example of this.  My mother was quick to point out how fat my grandmothers were making me with their cooking and baking, but that didn't stop her from trying to outdo them. Oh I had a delicious childhood as I played that triple treat for all it was worth. :eat2:

18 February 2010: Happiness wards off heart disease, study suggests
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8520549.stm


> Being happy and staying positive may help ward off heart disease, a study suggests.



Good thing my grandparents also helped me feel good about myself (except during my time in that Hell-on-Earth known as junior high school  ). I've always known a positive attitude works wonders, both personally and professionally. I've also suspected a positive attitude has major health benefits. Of course it's is no cure-all, so it pays to recognize any warning signs and have regular check-ups, to catch anything early. Which might be considered part of accentuating the positive too.


----------

